# An EOS 3D Mention [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Dec 28, 2012)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/12/an-eos-3d-mention-cr1/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/12/an-eos-3d-mention-cr1/">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>The myth!


</strong>The EOS 3D gets another mention over at <a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_3d.html" target="_blank">Northlight</a>, this time in the form of a 50+mp camera body that will appear in late 2013 or early 2014.</p>
<p>While I am pretty sure we’ll see such a camera eventually, I’m not sure when it will materialize.</p>
<p>Canon seems to be taking their time with a big megapixel camera, here’s hoping it’s because they want to get it right. I also think Canon is getting the “popular” lenses upgraded first to help get the most out of the upcoming big sensors.</p>
<p>Source: [<a href="http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_3d.html" target="_blank">NL</a>]</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Quasimodo (Dec 28, 2012)

I love the fact that they have placed a non-existing lens on the picture


----------



## FunPhotons (Dec 28, 2012)

Put that in a 1DX body and I'd be a happy camper.


----------



## Ricku (Dec 28, 2012)

1D size? Bleh. 

Put it in a 5D body and I'll cry rivers of joy.
Put it in a weather sealed rebel body, and i'll trade my soul for it.


----------



## fpdv01 (Dec 28, 2012)

Canon will definitely need a faster DIGIC processor (or two?) for any higher Megapixel camera.
They may be waiting for that new DIGIC processor to be completed before releasing a "EOS 3D".

Just look at the bottleneck that a Nikon D800 has to go through to get only 4 fps!


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Dec 28, 2012)

Canon has eight lines of DSLR bodies (xxxxD, xxxD, xxD, four single digit bodies, and EOS-M) requiring two lines of lenses, exclusive of video cameras.

Isn't Canon already stretching itself thin enough w/o starting another line of bodies?


----------



## Chosenbydestiny (Dec 28, 2012)

Can the design get any rounder? =P


----------



## sanj (Dec 28, 2012)

FunPhotons said:


> Put that in a 1DX body and I'd be a happy camper.



+1


----------



## Dylan777 (Dec 28, 2012)

I can see myself transfering 200-300 raw files into my laptop.... ???


----------



## tron (Dec 28, 2012)

Canon Rumors said:


> While I am pretty sure we’ll see such a camera eventually, I’m not sure when it will materialize.</p>


Taken from:
The Mathematics of Monkeys and Shakespeare ;D ( http://www.nutters.org/docs/monkeys )

I don't know who it was that first talked about the possibility of monkeys typing randomly on typewriters producing Hamlet entirely by chance, but it is an argument that I have often heard. "Sure it's unlikely," I'm told, "but given enough time and enough monkeys, it would happen." 

Ok. seriously there is a slightly higher possibility that Canon 3D will materialize eventually. But this could be a nice CR0 rumor for now ;D


----------



## bdunbar79 (Dec 28, 2012)

Northlight has had more false predictions than true. Have they ever predicted anything that came true? How did that 1Ds Mark IV turn out last year?


----------



## EYEONE (Dec 28, 2012)

So if Canon releases a 50+mp camera does that mean for sure that they have started using a new manufacturing process? Could they get 50mp out of their current process?


----------



## kirillica (Dec 28, 2012)

if they say "end of 2013", then at the end of 2014 may be we see specs and in 2015 I'll buy one


----------



## neech7 (Dec 28, 2012)

Ricku said:


> i'll trade my soul for it.



Really? Might want to rethink that.


----------



## Ricku (Dec 28, 2012)

neech7 said:


> Ricku said:
> 
> 
> > i'll trade my soul for it.
> ...


Really? You registered just to tell me that? :

But in all seriousness. The price tag on this camera will give me no choice, so farewell my dear soul!


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Dec 28, 2012)

Ricku said:


> 1D size? Bleh.
> 
> Put it in a 5D body and I'll cry rivers of joy.



+1

By the time this gets released (late 2014??? perhaps earlier though since rumors claim they are going back to the old keep it secret until it is near ready to ship thing (when they did that people complained GIVE US A CLUE WHAT IS COMING! and then when they finally started doing that people complained IT'S RIDICULOUS THAT YOU TELL US WHAT IS COMING A YEAR AHEAD, EVERYTHING IS LATE!) it may be only sixth months to the 5D4.

That could actually be bad since they'd have to dumify the 5D4 to make this new higher tier but not yet 1 series tier look good. Where does it fit by then?

Unless maybe it is: 3D 50MP 6fps, big, ultra sensor, 1DX price (if they fit it into a 5D-sized body and had price lower than 1DX that would be awesome though). 1DX2 is 27MP 14fps, big, ultra sensor, 1X price. 5D4 is 32/39MP 7-8/6fps with perfect 4k video (4x MP as on the C100), small, ultra sensor (the higher MP option there starts making the 3D look questionable though). ultra sensor = finally a new fab and design that gives great low ISO DR. Still seems very weird they'd use 3D as a name though, so I doubt that. 1. 3D not delivering 3D doesn't work well in this day and age. 2. It seems less like an EOS 3 than what the 5 series has become.

That mysterious Canon pyramid slide with a missing spot almost implied that some sort of high-end mirrorless DSLR may be the next big thing though (at least after a 7D2 perhaps).


----------



## zim (Dec 28, 2012)

40mm f1.2L ? ???


----------



## rpt (Dec 28, 2012)

Ricku said:


> neech7 said:
> 
> 
> > Ricku said:
> ...


Focus man, focus! He is trying to save your soul and you have a problem with that! Man!!!!


----------



## Malte_P (Dec 28, 2012)

EYEONE said:


> So if Canon releases a 50+mp camera does that mean for sure that they have started using a new manufacturing process? Could they get 50mp out of their current process?



i guess they could.. but the quality would be not good.

as mentioned elsewhere they can´t shrink the readout electronics anymore with the current process.
so i guess the light sensitive area of the sensor would be much smaller then with a 180nm process, to fit the readout onto the sensor too.


would be nice to know (for sure) what process they used for the 120MP APS-H sensor.


----------



## dendowling (Dec 28, 2012)

I agree with above post, naming the camera '3D' sounds like a really bad idea if it does not have any 3-D image features. Sure, some Canon users will understand the naming history. But, everyone else will be confused or annoyed with a camera called the 'EOS 3D' that does not shoot in 3-D - it sounds dumb. I hope Canon knows better than to use that name. It's a marketing fail waiting to happen.


----------



## RGomezPhotos (Dec 28, 2012)

This sounds pretty realistic to me. If new sensor technology is going into this 50MP set-up, it's going to be a pro camera and go into a 1-series body. The 5DMK4 will get the tech but not until 2014 and at a twenty-something MP range. Really, who needs 50MP except for the commercial pros or hardcore/wealthy enthusiast. 

I do hope they are really taking their time to get it right. I love the 1DX but it doesn't have the MP I want. With this camera, give me a minimum of 6fps in RAW, a crop-mode, the new tech and I'd be very happy. Oh yes... Canon, will you PLEASE build-in WiFi and GPS? Seriously. :-D

$9k - $10k. Sure if it's done right. End of 2013 or early 2014. I'd be cool. I know I'll be upgrading around that time.


----------



## DJL329 (Dec 28, 2012)

Quasimodo said:


> I love the fact that they have placed a non-existing lens on the picture





Chosenbydestiny said:


> Can the design get any rounder? =P





zim said:


> 40mm f1.2L ? ???



This is an old photoshopped 'mock up' that someone did years ago. It gets pulled out of mothballs whenever the 'mythical 3D' gets re-rumored.


----------



## Daniel Flather (Dec 28, 2012)

Ricku said:


> 1D size? Bleh.
> 
> Put it in a 5D body and I'll cry rivers of joy.
> Put it in a weather sealed rebel body, and i'll trade my soul for it.



That sounds like Homer's soul donut deal, be careful.


----------



## JonB8305 (Dec 29, 2012)

at 50MP why not just do a medium format camera ?


----------



## tron (Dec 29, 2012)

Ricku said:


> i'll trade my soul for it.


The problem with this is what are you going to do when ... 3DMkII is introduced ;D


----------



## webphoto (Dec 29, 2012)

I liked the new format. It looks cool.


----------



## EdB (Dec 29, 2012)

dendowling said:


> I agree with above post, naming the camera '3D' sounds like a really bad idea if it does not have any 3-D image features. Sure, some Canon users will understand the naming history. But, everyone else will be confused or annoyed with a camera called the 'EOS 3D' that does not shoot in 3-D - it sounds dumb. I hope Canon knows better than to use that name. It's a marketing fail waiting to happen.



Isn't it past time to drop the D altogether? It isn't necessary to distinguish digital cameras from film cameras anymore. 

Just call it the EOS 3 and put eye controlled focus like the original! And just drop in a 24MP sensor without an AA filter, that would be perfect.


----------



## BrandonKing96 (Dec 29, 2012)

Hmmm. body wise (whether it could be a 1D series body or a 5D body)- I've been looking at the northlight rumors (wow it's be a long time since I've visited that site), and they're suggesting that it could perhaps be like a 1V body. So the size of a 5D, in the style of a 1D (basically, the bottom grip on the 1D not there). But it would be interesting to see how things get when this goes to a CR2.


----------



## V8Beast (Dec 29, 2012)

Unless this supposed megapixel monster has at least 22 stops of DR, it's going to be a steaming pile of junk.


----------



## RVB (Dec 29, 2012)

JonB8305 said:


> at 50MP why not just do a medium format camera ?




That would need a new range of lenses...


----------



## rs (Dec 29, 2012)

Why if it's in a 1 series style body couldn't an upcoming high MP body be called the 1Ds mk IV?

The 1D X has most of the resolution of the 1Ds mk III, and other than reach, everything the 1D mk IV had - while it wasn't a direct descendant of either, it made it a suitable replacement for both lines, even if a few missed either the resolution or reach. Having said that, putting FPS before MP in the 1D X is more of a trait of the 1D series than 1Ds - it's just the change in sensor size which necessitated a new naming convention.

The 1Ds line were high MP studio cameras. And as proved by the G12, G1 X and then G15, the new X variant doesn't necessarily mean the end of the line for the old way of doing things.

Calling it the Canon 1Ds mk IV makes more sense to me than calling it the Canon 3D


----------



## tron (Dec 29, 2012)

rs said:


> Calling it the Canon 1Ds mk IV makes more sense to me than calling it the Canon 3D


Or 1Ds X


----------



## Cannon Man (Dec 29, 2012)

RVB said:


> JonB8305 said:
> 
> 
> > at 50MP why not just do a medium format camera ?
> ...



They came up with a range of lenses for the Canon EOS Cinema cameras.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Dec 29, 2012)

There's no way Canon is going to enter the medium format market. That would be incredibly stupid, for many reasons that I shouldn't have to go into here.


----------



## tapanit (Dec 29, 2012)

rs said:


> Why if it's in a 1 series style body couldn't an upcoming high MP body be called the 1Ds mk IV?


I bet it won't be called anything "D". When all cameras are digital, the D is superfluous anyway, and I think time is about ripe to drop it. Maybe "EOS 1S" if it's 1-series like body with vertical handle, or 3S or 5S without. Or maybe some other letter. Given "EOS M" they might even drop the initial number altogether ("EOS S"), but I don't think that's very likely.


----------



## Albi86 (Dec 29, 2012)

I wonder how many fantazillion dollars this camera will cost...


----------



## JonB8305 (Dec 29, 2012)

bdunbar79 said:


> There's no way Canon is going to enter the medium format market. That would be incredibly stupid, for many reasons that I shouldn't have to go into here.



Can you explain it for us noobs?


----------



## bdunbar79 (Dec 29, 2012)

JonB8305 said:


> bdunbar79 said:
> 
> 
> > There's no way Canon is going to enter the medium format market. That would be incredibly stupid, for many reasons that I shouldn't have to go into here.
> ...



Canon has pretty much, overall, dominated the DSLR market for a long time and is still very successful. There are already elite medium format makers out there, who have been dominating that market for years. Each have their own lenses, accessories, etc., that sell really well too. The medium format market is so much smaller than the DSLR market, there's no reason that Canon would try to compete there. Much better to stay in their own market. If they just enter MF, how are they going to compete with Leica and Hasselblad? It would hardly be worth even trying.


----------



## efohbe (Dec 30, 2012)

Was on http://photography-on-the.net forum and came across this picture. 


http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8504/8323143537_5de79d2ef4_b.jpg


----------



## rs (Dec 30, 2012)

efohbe said:


> Was on http://photography-on-the.net forum and came across this picture.
> 
> 
> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8504/8323143537_5de79d2ef4_b.jpg



That's a 5D mk II. The light is hitting the 5 in such a way that it looks like a 3.


----------



## nicku (Dec 30, 2012)

Interesting... If Canon wil put the sensor in a 1D style body the price will be in the 10k's


----------



## Rick (Dec 30, 2012)

*Dear Canon, do not even think about...*

calling it or pricing it like a 1D series camera unless you really only want to sell 5 of them worldwide. Didn't you learn your lesson with the 5D2 and 1Ds mkIII? Nikon learned. There aren't enough people willing to buy cameras priced at $5K, $6k or $7k to turn a real profit unless this is a Boy's Club move designed for reputational purposes only.

Do not listen to folks who claim they need a rugged, super heavy camera to shoot high resolution applications. It doesn't rain in studios to my knowledge and anyone shooting landscapes or archtecture in the rain are kinda nuts. I own a 5D2 and a 3Dx and now a D800E (yet to accompany me on a photo trip) and the 3Dx is so unnecessarily large and heavy that I reach for my 5D2 90% of the time for hiking and the backcountry. That's not the way it should be because the D3x is a much better camera than the 5D2.

50 MPs? Are you cramming this many Px on a 35mm format sensor so that you can justify the rumor price? I'll take 50 MPs no sweat but I'll pay market price for them based on Nikon's price of $3299 for 36 MP. That's about $4600 tops.

And finally, to those who inexplicably wish to see high a resolution camera released in a 1D series body, keep in mind that Canon doesn't run rebates or reduce the price of 1D series cameras until clearance time.


----------



## Albi86 (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Dear Canon, do not even think about...*



Rick said:


> calling it or pricing it like a 1D series camera unless you really only want to sell 5 of them worldwide. Didn't you learn your lesson with the 5D2 and 1Ds mkIII? Nikon learned. There aren't enough people willing to buy cameras priced at $5K, $6k or $7k to turn a real profit unless this is a Boy's Club move designed for reputational purposes only.
> 
> Do not listen to folks who claim they need a rugged, super heavy camera to shoot high resolution applications. It doesn't rain in studios to my knowledge and anyone shooting landscapes or archtecture in the rain are kinda nuts. I own a 5D2 and a 3Dx and now a D800E (yet to accompany me on a photo trip) and the 3Dx is so unnecessarily large and heavy that I reach for my 5D2 90% of the time for hiking and the backcountry. That's not the way it should be because the D3x is a much better camera than the 5D2.
> 
> ...



Though I totally agree with you in theory, I doubt it will happen.

Canon will not put it agains the D800, they will offer a higher-end model - which means a 1D body and price.

In all honesty this makes sense, since I can only imagine certain pros to need 50MP. Nikon's choice has been kind of brave and certainly revolutionary.


----------



## rs (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah, Canons current upper limit of MP to the low 20's is a good compromise for most people. 

If you have a 50+ MP body, getting all of those extra pixels to work for you isn't impossible, but it'll be hard work. Diffraction will start robbing you of resolution beyond about f6.7, so to make use of all those pixels you'll need a lens capable of resolving 50+ MP of detail at large apertures. And if you want a large depth of field while making use of that resolution, TS-E's or focus stacking are probably your only option.

This will be a camera for a limited market.


----------



## Don Haines (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Dear Canon, do not even think about...*



Rick said:


> It doesn't rain in studios to my knowledge and anyone shooting landscapes or archtecture in the rain are kinda nuts.



I do shoot in the rain, and I probably am a bit nuts, but I also have an umbrella.....


----------



## Rick (Dec 31, 2012)

*Re: Dear Canon, do not even think about...*



Don Haines said:


> Rick said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't rain in studios to my knowledge and anyone shooting landscapes or archtecture in the rain are kinda nuts.
> ...



Well...actually, you are not shooting in the rain technically so we can call off the psychiatrist.  I shoot when it is raining too but under cover. I meant shooting in the rain perhaps like sports shooters or PFs may have to from time to time. I see no reason to bulk up a high res camera.


----------



## rs (Dec 31, 2012)

Some of the most dramatic lighting for outdoor shots such as landscapes can be when the sunlight momentarily breaks through a storm. If you're doing that, weatherproof gear is nice to have as a backup if the umbrella breaks...

The sensor is probably the single most expensive component in an SLR - why would what is likely to be the most expensive production Canon sensor at the time of release be put in a budget body? It'd still be an expensive camera, aimed at pros. Stuff like a minimal shutter lag, minimal viewfinder blackout and fast x sync (on full frame) are still exclusive to the 1 series, as is the rugged build to cope with years of use and abuse by owners who sees it as simply a tool rather than a treasured once in a lifetime investment - so why not put it in a 1 series body?


----------



## Rick (Jan 1, 2013)

rs said:


> Some of the most dramatic lighting for outdoor shots such as landscapes can be when the sunlight momentarily breaks through a storm. If you're doing that, weatherproof gear is nice to have as a backup if the umbrella breaks...
> 
> The sensor is probably the single most expensive component in an SLR - why would what is likely to be the most expensive production Canon sensor at the time of release be put in a budget body? It'd still be an expensive camera, aimed at pros. Stuff like a minimal shutter lag, minimal viewfinder blackout and fast x sync (on full frame) are still exclusive to the 1 series, as is the rugged build to cope with years of use and abuse by owners who sees it as simply a tool rather than a treasured once in a lifetime investment - so why not put it in a 1 series body?




1.) I think professionals have already demonstrated that expensive cameras are not going to fly. But, Canon's main customers, non-professionals, will shut this camera down if it arrives with a 1D series body and price. 

2.) Sensors do not add the expense the gullible public believes they do. The largest expense in a !D serties camera is marketing cachet.

3.) I think the vast majority of professionals shooting landscape in the backcountry (as opposed to overlooks 
with the rest of the tourists) will want a small light body like the 5D2 which they adopted in droves.

4.) If someone is put firing away with a 50 MP sensor at landscapes and needs zero shutter lag. he/she may have purchased the wrong camera.


----------



## ddashti (Jan 5, 2013)

The name will indeed be misleading to many folks out there, which can't be helped.


----------



## sanj (Jan 5, 2013)

rs said:


> Some of the most dramatic lighting for outdoor shots such as landscapes can be when the sunlight momentarily breaks through a storm. If you're doing that, weatherproof gear is nice to have as a backup if the umbrella breaks...
> 
> The sensor is probably the single most expensive component in an SLR - why would what is likely to be the most expensive production Canon sensor at the time of release be put in a budget body? It'd still be an expensive camera, aimed at pros. Stuff like a minimal shutter lag, minimal viewfinder blackout and fast x sync (on full frame) are still exclusive to the 1 series, as is the rugged build to cope with years of use and abuse by owners who sees it as simply a tool rather than a treasured once in a lifetime investment - so why not put it in a 1 series body?



I agree with everything you mention.
This camera will be for people who want the finest IQ and would want rest of the things you mention attached with it. All this is possible, or better possible, in the 1 series body.


----------



## rs (Jan 5, 2013)

Rick said:


> rs said:
> 
> 
> > Some of the most dramatic lighting for outdoor shots such as landscapes can be when the sunlight momentarily breaks through a storm. If you're doing that, weatherproof gear is nice to have as a backup if the umbrella breaks...
> ...


The 5D mk II was very successful for landscape work, but it was mostly just a re-hash of the one year old 1Ds mk III sensor in a low end body (nothing wrong with that - I've got a 5D mk II and its great). Nikon broke the mould this time round by featuring a high MP sensor first in a non flagship model, but that doesn't mean Canon have to follow them down that route. 

Not all subjects requiring high MP are stationary like landscapes and product photography - any studio work with moving objects such as models does benefit from short shutter lag and minimal viewfinder blackout, and a fast flash sync speed is a huge help in countless situations.


----------



## sanj (Jan 5, 2013)

rs said:


> Rick said:
> 
> 
> > rs said:
> ...



SO TRUE!!! I just do not get it when people mention landscape along with high MP.....


----------



## Rick (Jan 17, 2013)

sanj said:


> rs said:
> 
> 
> > Rick said:
> ...



None of these features preclude a lighter, small body. You fellows presume these features must go hand in hand with a boat anchor and ridiculous pricing. This just doesn't have to be true. Maybe that's why a 3D body keeps being mentioned in relation to high resolution. I really think there's something to be said for the idea that folks have an emotional need to own a large camera disregarding the heritage of the 35mm format being a smaller, lighter camera.


----------



## alexturton (Jan 17, 2013)

now this is a canon 3d!






http://www.flickr.com/photos/alexturton/6942558872/#


----------



## rs (Jan 17, 2013)

alexturton said:


> now this is a canon 3d!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does it have sufficient nose clearance?


----------



## fpdv01 (Jan 17, 2013)

Well, that would help to double the sales of "L" glass!!


----------



## BumpyMunky (Jan 17, 2013)

alexturton said:


> now this is a canon 3d!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok, lets be serious for a minute. This MUST be photoshopped, and can't be the Canon 3D for the following reasons:

[list type=decimal]
[*]the mounts are too close together to mount most lenses
[*]there is no lens release button for the camera-right lens mount, unless they figure someone is going to juggle simultaneous lens ejections [wait, that didn't sound right...]
[*]the tag on the body says 7D mark II.
[/list]


----------



## rpt (Jan 18, 2013)

BumpyMunky said:


> alexturton said:
> 
> 
> > now this is a canon 3d!
> ...


Forget the 7DII typo. This was a quick turnaround prototype. Soon you will see twin barrel lenses that are press fit to lock!

You will not be able to use old glass on this monster. How do you think companies make money hand over fist?


----------

